# white piranha



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

My lfs has some so called White piranhas,there about 3-4 inches long,there asking £25 each or 2 for £40,all there tails are bit and munched.so i guess there quite aggressive.
Could somebody post a couple of pics so i can see them when there a little bigger if any of you guys have any.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

they may be referring to S. Rhombeus
From Franks Website 
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/rhombeus.html


> U.S. Common Names
> 
> Niger, Black Piranha, White Piranha, Red-eyed Piranha


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

yah its most likley a rhom or some type of serra, prob a rhom if there in the same tank there fighting because there a solatry fish and eventualy there going to kill each other


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

You should buy it cause rhombs are quite rare in britain but only if you have tank space=75g min.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

White piranha is a young specimen of S. rhombeus. I would go out and buy that piranha, now :nod: ! Look for pics in the picture forum.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

There at A5 aquatics in Nuneaton,warwickshire.
Incase anybody is interested,i may pick one up next week.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sometimes S. brantii are refered to as white piranha... post a pic to be sure

and brantii are most likely very rare in UK so get one


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Thats about as good pic as i could find.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Any more ID's is this a baby rhom?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

An Elong?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Pat said:


> An Elong?


 kinda does look like an elong


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It looks like a redbelly that has been stretched out....









No idea what it is, but it looks nice









*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Frank don't kill me for what i am going to say.....:laugh:

Judging by the body pattern and colouration i am gonna say S. Gibbus but clearer pics can tell better....

oooops...and something that i forgot.Qoute from OPEFE:



> With this in mind hobbyists are reminded to not jump to conclusions on any S. rhombeus-type such as this one to conclude they have S. gibbus.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Please dont go by that pic too much,its only one i found on the net that looks a little like it,the shop is calling them white piranhas.
Picking it up in a couple of hours anyway.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok i got him,he looks nothing like that pic,








He's a white spotted piranha.
I'll put some pics on later tonight when he's settled in to his new home.


----------

